# Velvet collars



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

The latest weapon in Daily Mail's campaign against Farage

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/debate/article-2987362/CRAIG-BROWN-d-trust-man-velvet-collar.html


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

A bit much. I have my doubt's about an Englishman who doesn't appreciate the tradition of a Covert coat. It's my go to coat from October to April.

.


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

Kingstonian said:


> The latest weapon in Daily Mail's campaign against Farage
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/debate/article-2987362/CRAIG-BROWN-d-trust-man-velvet-collar.html


Expect more and more of this in the next two months.
That article is beyond parody, how they place the photos of Farage in the middle of the Sherlock Holmes description of the sinister blackmailer.

Though the pink shirt is a bad choice there, Farage is one of the very few UK politicians with decent dress sense.
The other party leaders just wear cookie cutter dark suits with interchangeable monotone ties depending on what policies they're pushing.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm mystified as to why the Daily Heil hates Farage so much, after all, he seems to stand for most of their readerships' views.


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

Chouan said:


> I'm mystified as to why the Daily Heil hates Farage so much, after all, he seems to stand for most of their readerships' views.


I knew you'd have an issue with which one you dislike more, Farage or the Daily Mail.
Whether he stands for the readers views or not, he certainly doesn't support the status quo favoured by the media owners as a whole.
All UK print and television media is united in his condemnation.

Anything further along that line should probably go to the Interchange.

On a related note, I've just received an e-mail from Cordings telling me they've knocked £50 off the price of their covert coats in honour of Cheltenham.
You have to pay £35 extra for the velvet collar though.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Odradek said:


> I knew you'd have an issue with which one you dislike more, Farage or the Daily Mail.
> Whether he stands for the readers views or not, he certainly doesn't support the status quo favoured by the media owners as a whole.
> All UK print and television media is united in his condemnation.
> 
> ...


For a (brief) moment I read the email they sent me as '50% off'. Unfortunately, as it turned out, upon closer inspection, this was merely wishful thinking.


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

Chouan said:


> I'm mystified as to why the Daily Heil hates Farage so much, after all, he seems to stand for most of their readerships' views.


Good point. I suspect a lot of it is click bait.


----------



## Il Signor Crispone (Jul 18, 2014)

Chouan said:


> I'm mystified as to why the Daily Heil hates Farage so much, after all, he seems to stand for most of their readerships' views.


The Mail is the most vehemently anti-UKIP paper there is. This fact really ought to make people wonder, but of course it won't. It  is terribly sad what we have allowed to be done to this country.

With regard to dress, Mr Farage is of course far better dressed than the identikit, bought and paid for traitors in the other parties. Their studied, carefully constructed blandness makes me ill - not because it is so unappealing from an aesthetic point of view, but because it is yet another example of their dishonesty.


----------



## Il Signor Crispone (Jul 18, 2014)

It should also be noted that Brown is the product of that rats' nest of statism and socialism, Eton. Ghastly oik.


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

Having read the article, and being unfamiliar with UK politics, all I can say is that the author's contentions are horse-pucky. (The fact that I own four topcoats with velvet collars has nothing to do with the case  ).


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

I thought politics were tough here! Apparently the wrong fabric combination in the UK is enough to move the press.


----------



## Il Signor Crispone (Jul 18, 2014)

SG_67 said:


> I thought politics were tough here! Apparently the wrong fabric combination in the UK is enough to move the press.


It depends. The British press is pitiful.

People who are approved of can do no wrong - see the treatment of Gordon Brown in the early years when he was destroying the economy with his idiotic policies. His genius was loudly proclaimed from left to right.

People who are not approved of can do no right - see the treatment of Gordon Brown in the later years, pursuing the exact same policies. At that point he killed rats with his teeth, ate babies and was the worst chancellor in the history of the world. If somebody slipped on a banana skin, the misfortune was directly attributable to Brown's inability to smile.

It is sad (especially when you compare it to the press of 40 years ago), but it's only to be expcted in fin de siecle Britain. Unfortunately we all know that there is a deal of ruin in a nation, but are completely ignorant of the fact that 'a deal' is not the same as 'an endless amount'.


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

Farage has nothing to defend and no real script to adhere to. So he can, and does, say what he likes. Many people fed up with the cosy two party system seem to like that. 

If he was an out and out Tory his kit would be decried as City Boy/Country Squire standard issue. However, many are not too bothered by what he wears because they like what he says. UKIP is very much a one man band though. Nigel is the party.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Velvet collars are fine. A handsome option in their place, such as pictured, or on country jackets.

Politicians, on the other hand, as such, are always suspect. :icon_saint7kg:


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

Il Signor Crispone said:


> It should also be noted that Brown is the product of that rats' nest of statism and socialism, Eton. Ghastly oik.


Surely that is fighting talk in Doncaster?

Maybe you can elect Jeremy Clarkson in the next election?
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...on-run-Ed-Milibands-Doncaster-North-seat.html


----------



## Il Signor Crispone (Jul 18, 2014)

Kingstonian said:


> Surely that is fighting talk in Doncaster?
> 
> Maybe you can elect Jeremy Clarkson in the next election?
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...on-run-Ed-Milibands-Doncaster-North-seat.html


Jeremy Clarkson... <shudders>.


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

Il Signor Crispone said:


> Jeremy Clarkson... <shudders>.


Not that I even have a TV, but the BBC have just given Clarkson the boot. Or suspended him anyway.


----------



## Il Signor Crispone (Jul 18, 2014)

Odradek said:


> Not that I even have a TV, but the BBC have just given Clarkson the boot. Or suspended him anyway.


I can't abide the BBC either. High time the telly tax was scrapped.


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

Overlooking the fact that one of my own (favourite) overcoats is so-equipped, I have a very small amount of sympathy for those who dislike velvet collars as suggestive in a small way of unrestrained dandyism, somewhere at the top of a slippery slope leading to velvet smoking jackets, monogrammed slippers, bow ties, crepe-de-Chine underwear and paisley silk waistcoats. There is something slightly unnecessary and flash about a velvet collar. It's highly amusing that if the Daily Mail wants to attack Farage, that is all they can dig up about him - a velvet collar.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Odradek said:


> Not that I even have a TV, but the BBC have just given Clarkson the boot. Or suspended him anyway.


Ar$e. Him, I mean, not you!


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

Langham said:


> Overlooking the fact that one of my own (favourite) overcoats is so-equipped, I have a very small amount of sympathy for those who dislike velvet collars as suggestive in a small way of unrestrained dandyism, somewhere at the top of a slippery slope leading to velvet smoking jackets, monogrammed slippers, bow ties, crepe-de-Chine underwear and paisley silk waistcoats. There is something slightly unnecessary and flash about a velvet collar.


Little Lord Fauntleroy.

You expect to see them at Sandown Park as part of the uniform of the owners and trainers.


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

Kingstonian said:


> Little Lord Fauntleroy.
> 
> You expect to see them at Sandown Park as part of the uniform of the owners and trainers.


It's posh bling after all.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Actually, there are as many covert coats without as with velvet collars.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Chouan said:


> I'm mystified as to why the Daily Heil hates Farage so much, after all, he seems to stand for most of their readerships' views.


LOL! Spot on!


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> LOL! Spot on!


Not spot on at all.
The Daily Mail, as with most newspapers, (certainly the tabloids), despises it's readership.
The readers are just a product they sell to advertisers.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Odradek said:


> Not spot on at all.
> The Daily Mail, as with most newspapers, (certainly the tabloids), despises it's readership.
> The readers are just a product they sell to advertisers.


It may well despise its readers, but I find that highly unlikely as the same readers continue to read it and so obviously agree with the viewpoints of the Mail.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Odradek said:


> Not spot on at all.
> *The Daily Mail, as with most newspapers, (certainly the tabloids), despises it's readership.*
> The readers are just a product they sell to advertisers.


Probably true, but that doesn't mean that it doesn't peddle the poisonous views shared by its readership. It peddles fear and hatred; it preys on the fears and hatreds of the readership, hence in its pages young people are either thugs (the kids of the lower orders) or geniuses (their kids), foreigners are dishonest, or evil, immigrants are both sponging off our welfare system and taking our jobs, at the same time, the EU are PC tyrants, etc.etc.


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

Chouan said:


> ... but that doesn't mean that it doesn't peddle the poisonous views shared by its readership....


But that applies in various ways to other papers too, Chouan, like the Guardian. They all pander to their readership.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Langham said:


> But that applies in various ways to other papers too, Chouan, like the Guardian. They all pander to their readership.


Well, a newspaper can't simultaneously hate its readership and pander to them. It is either one or the other.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Well, a newspaper can't simultaneously hate its readership and pander to them. It is either one or the other.


Certain of the rags which seemingly engage with those issues that interest their readership do so in a manner which would suggest contempt if not outright loathing.


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Well, a newspaper can't simultaneously hate its readership and pander to them. It is either one or the other.


Fair point - I often detect pandering when I flick through whichever one is on the breakfast table, but perhaps they _can_ loathe me at the same time?


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Well, a newspaper can't simultaneously hate its readership and pander to them. It is either one or the other.


I can appear to be reasonable and pleasant and sympathetic to scrotes and their loathsome parents whilst despising them, with ease!


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Personally, I think you all give journos far too much credit with regard to mental capacity.


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

Bright trousers and smoking jackets can also be used against Farage.

Source "The Independent"


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

^ His smoking jacket looks like a badly upholstered sofa in an Indian restaurant. It's the slippery slope I mentioned.


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

Velvet collar front and centre as The Stig delivers the Clarkson petition to the BBC this morning.


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

Odradek said:


> Velvet collar front and centre as The Stig delivers the Clarkson petition to the BBC this morning.


I have plastic storage boxes like that. 80 litres. Currently £6 at Wilko. Very useful and sturdy -unlike velvet collars.


----------

